# Lowrance downscan walleye images?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just curious if anyone can post what pics of walleye look like on their downscan? Trying to get more familiar with my HDS12 gen3. The last two trips out when I thought I had good marks on my 2d screen I clicked over to downscan and barely saw a thing? Usually a small spec or two, nothing like I was seeing in 2d. I like the downscan for looking for higher marks but I'm afraid I'm not picking them up for some reason. Thanks, Rangerpig


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Run a split screen 2d & downscan. The walleye you see on 2d will look like a small white stick on dnscan. If it is bait it will be a bunch of little white specks. Sheephead will be white blob.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Run a split screen 2d & downscan. The walleye you see on 2d will look like a small white stick on dnscan. If it is bait it will be a bunch of little white specks. Sheephead will be white blob.


Hmmmm, think I might need to make an adjustment, I have yet to see any " white sticks". Maybe I'm just seeing junk? I've had screen lit up on 2d with just a couple small blobs on downscan


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

They look like rice crispys.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I will try to remember to take a screenshot nxt time I am out.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark on 2d may be 2" long but on dnscan will be maybe 1/8" stick. But it will be in same relative position. Sidescan same thing but you are seeing 80' on each side of boat. Want to make a turn? Helps you decide which way


----------

